# Turkey bones?



## Wallaby (Sep 9, 2010)

My mother would like to feed Booth some leftover turkey bones... I have no idea if that would be ok, so I'm asking! 

They are cooked, if that changes anything... (I would have posted in the raw diets section but they're cooked...not raw anymore! haha) Also, he's a very large, about 3 month old, kitten.

Thanks!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm definitely not an expert on this topic, but it is my understanding that you can feed raw chicken or turkey bones to cats, but not cooked chicken/turkey bones, since cooking causes the bones to become brittle and they could splinter.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Never give a cat cooked bones.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Never, ever give a cooked bone to a cat or dog. 

First, cooking removes and destroys all the good little nutrients that make bones such a healthy part of a cat's diet.

Secondly - and FAR more importantly - raw bones are soft and flexible, but cooking those bones turns them brittle and very dangerous. They can perforate the animal's mouth, throat, stomach and intestines - anywhere along the digestive tract.

Just say no!


----------



## Wallaby (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok, that's what I thought! I knew that you shouldn't give cooked bones to a dog but I wasn't sure about cats. 

I will let her know! Thanks!


----------

